# Kindle 1 covers for Men



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok I'm looking for a new cover for my K1. I just have the standard one that it came with. If anyone could tell me a good place to find a nice cover please let me know..

Thanks,

Russ


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I would check the for sale section on this site first.  Some good bargains to be had on some really nice covers as people get rid of their K1's.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

kari said:


> I would check the for sale section on this site first. Some good bargains to be had on some really nice covers as people get rid of their K1's.


Thanks Kari


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

I would suggest http://www.oberondesign.com

The covers are diverse and good quality, well worth the investment in them.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll 2nd the recommendation for Oberon. They're beautiful and the quality and customer service is outstanding.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Check out Noreve, they are pricey but very nice.

http://www.noreveusa.com/brand/Amazon/product/Amazon_Kindle_Tradition_leather_case.html

I have 2 and love them, I'm waiting until they come out with covers for the K2.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't forget Buy, Sell, Trade, and Barter http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,5.0.html


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so glad I am not a man.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

The MEdge covers have gone on sale for the K1.  They are pretty sturdy and very well made... They are discounted now on their website.


----------



## stomsf (Nov 26, 2008)

I like my Stylz cover -- the Avantgarde cover is not as frilly or colorful as other covers out there and the quality is superb.

http://www.stylzworld.com/products_details_kindle_avantgarde_cover.html

They also have a plain black tri-fold cover that I hadn't seen before -- if the alligator accent isn't your style.

http://www.stylzworld.com/products_details_kindle_executive_cover.html


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

www.bobarra.com
the covers here look nice. I don't know much about them.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

That looks pretty good Vegas. I also like something simple. So a black, dark brown, or even a dark red or maroon would be good enough for me.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I like some of my things to be very 'girly'.  But I wanted my Kindle cover to be more classic.  I had a M-edge executive on my K1.  I didn't have it long, but it seemed to be good quality.  It was simple, clean, sleek.  Get it in a dark color and it can be very manly.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> www.bobarra.com
> the covers here look nice. I don't know much about them.


I took a look at these. they are a little more expensive but they have a great masculine look. Check out the Thoreau Cover.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I am so glad I am not a man.


I agree. There are too many pretty things out there to be hampered by a guy's standards of what is acceptable!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

BambiB said:


> I agree. There are too many pretty things out there to be hampered by a guy's standards of what is acceptable!


we're guys, we have no standards.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> we're guys, we have no standards.


Oh yes you do, but yours are in the electronic world not the fashion world.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Oh yes you do, but yours are in the electronic world not the fashion world.


I gotta give ya that.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Gruntman said:


> I gotta give ya that.


Computers, TVs, sound systems, gaming consoles and games, printers, cell phones, you will agonize over them and want just one of them. I'm in IT trust me a guy picking out a computer makes a woman picking out shoes look like an amateur shopper.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I am so glad I am not a man.


But they get to pee standing up!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

kim said:


> But they get to pee standing up!


So do most women in public bathrooms!!


----------

